# "cognitive impactions" -- My own little thingy thing.



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 4, 2016)

No more fights with the woesome cold.
An overdue breakup with the lonesome road.
An inferno burning within better left uncontrolled.
Time to chuck it in the fuckit bucket, let the chaos unfold.

Currently experiencing a cognitive impaction,
Can't finish a thought.
Incapable of action.
From the relentless demands of every shiny distraction
As I'm out here just trying to find some fucking spiritual satisfaction. 

So can ya spare a buck, darling? I so hate to intrude.
What's a man supposed to do 3 days without food?
I'm hitching through hell, and we're moving pretty fast...
Trying to lose the tail of all those deadly demons from the past.

And I'm free, free, I'm feelin' free at last.
<3


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 5, 2016)

I know a few of us write & publish poetry here on STP (myself & @zim as well as you). Good stuff!.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you!
Sometimes it simply...pours out of you, ya know? When ya put a pen to a piece of paper just to see where it goes and lo and behold -- the words have this magical capacity to just flow, flow, flow right on out. Leaving ya scribbling madly in the moment, uninhibited by doubt, words spraying onto the paper like it's under a broken water spout
Goddamn, I love poetry <3
A pen to fresh paper, honestly, is the closest thing to home for me.

I'm glad to see there's other enthusiasts here on StP  I was kinda worried for a moment lol. About to go check out some of the stuff you've published!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 5, 2016)

I submitted some stuff to a fishermans poetry book a while back but i never earnestly thought about trying to churn out more work until recently.

I just got an old IBM typewriter and am thinking of findibf some cool font balls and doing some low # diy style zines. Maybe I can find an illustrator to do some artwork too.

@zim and I shared a few pieces in PM as well.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah right on man. Does anyone else not use form though when writing poetry, maybe not rhyming all the time, like no rhyme at all for a number of songs or poems? And yes it is funny how writing comes smooth and other times not at all, I'll go days or weeks here and there without really putting down much of anything. i had a chick for about a few weeks recently and finally read her a poem of mine and she was like i guess thats a poem. I explained not all poetry needs form or rhyme.


----------

